# Mouse over drop down menus?



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys, me again lol.. I need some help creating simple mouse over drop down menus, nothing fancy just a plain simple drop down menu with only links in it, if I need it to be prettier I can work on that later but for now just something simple, I have been looking online and can't really find what I am looking for and for some reason every site I have found makes you pay to see their examples lol.. Any help would be great guys, trying to get some menus working asap..


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nevermind finally found a good site..


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok now that I have found a good edit, and put in the js and css files, I need a little help moding a link on my forum to work, I am wondering if anyone here has experience with SMF forums? That's what I use and I need some help with it lol...

p.s why can't I edit my posts lol, is there a time limit?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok here is what I am trying to do, anyone familiar with Simple Machine Forums will recognize this..
I need a bit of help with making a drop down menu as well as adding in some code to the index.template.php, I need to add in some code to make my Home button look like this:
From this:

```
<a href="', $scripturl, '">' , $txt[103] , '</a>
```
To something like this:

```
<a href="http://www.dynamicdrive.com" onClick="return clickreturnvalue()"
onMouseover="dropdownmenu(this, event, 'anylinkmenu1')">Anchor Link</a>
```
When I try that I get a parse template error, All I did was add in onClick="return clickreturnvalue()" onMouseover="dropdownmenu(this, event, 'anylinkmenu1')" right where it was supposed to go, but it didn't work.. I also need to add this:

```
<div id="anylinkmenu1" class="anylinkcss">

<a href="http://www.dynamicdrive.com/">Dynamic Drive</a>
<a href="http://www.cssdrive.com">CSS Drive</a>
<a href="http://www.javascriptkit.com">JavaScript Kit</a>
<a href="http://www.codingforums.com">Coding Forums</a>
<a href="http://www.javascriptkit.com/jsref/">JavaScript Reference</a>

</div>
```
Of course I will adjust the links to fit my needs..
Into the index template somewhere, but wherever I try even without the edit to the link I get the same parse error, where do I add it or is there a way to call it from outside the template?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I've never worked with this software before, but try putting backslashes (*\*) in front of every quote (*"*) in your code. Also, make sure that you're editing the correct file.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

ok I will try that a little bit later tonight, I'll let you know how it goes


----------

